# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  Withers, Samuel., & Son

## HoL

Samuel Withers & Son. - Safe maker. Established 1843.


M00221 - Safe badge. Cast brass, 142 x 105mm.


M00220 - Safe badge. Pressed brass, 144 x 118mm.

----------

